# ICSI & Bone Marrow register



## Totoro (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi all!

I have a question but I'm not sure where I should post it. Maybe a moderator could point me in the right direction?!

I have found out a friend's leukaemia has relapsed and she urgently needs a bone marrow donor, I know that it would be highly that I'd be a match for _her_ but it's kicked me up the  into registering!

My question is: The form asks if I've ever been treated with growth hormone or gonadtrophins, I've tried to search but I can't work out if the drugs are classed as that, I'm hoping someone can help!

I've been on:
Buserelin
Gonal F
Ovitrelle
Cyclogest

Thank you xxx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Very sorry to hear about your friend, but a good thing to do for her or anyone else   

I'm moving you to ask a pharmacist, Maz or Hazel may know and be able to find out for you.  

(I'm pretty sure that Gonal F is a gonadotrophin) 
(Buserelin and cyclogest are not I don't think)

Claire x


----------



## Totoro (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you! xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes you have been treated with gonadotrophins - Gonal F and ovitrelle are.

It is worth giving the brand names, then they can decide the risks involved to recipients, as both these products are produced by recombinant DNA technology via Chinese hamster ovary cells,
rather than extracted from human donations of pregnant woman or postmenopausal womens' urine, as some of the other products like pregnyl and menopur are.


----------



## Totoro (Mar 24, 2011)

Brilliant! Thank you so much, you and this site are amazing!   

Hannah xxx


----------

